# Found this on IPigeon



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

A guy on there trying to sell birds....He says 2011 GV 196 BCWFC has scored in a bunch of races....11th.....14th.......14th....6th.....6th........from 100M to 250M...So I said to myself,he had YB`s that flew better,OR ??.....The guy says he will not be flying OB`s next year,that`s the only reason he`s selling his YB`s... So I went on the AU site and looked his race results up...
COULD NOT FIND A #196 on any race report sheet...The guy had a couple of other birds that flew well....Two "Grizzles"....He also had #147 & #148 for sale,who are full brothers to #196...#147 scored 2 times,but was a Grizzle on the race report...On his IPigeon picture,#147 was NOT a grizzle....
The thought here by Alamo is,if you are buying birds on any Auction site,if the guy says this bird WON,or placed WELL,you want to see the Race Report Sheets....If The bird is bred for stock,and not flown,then you have to go by if you trust the seller......Alamo


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Alamo said:


> A guy on there trying to sell birds....He says 2011 GV 196 BCWFC has scored in a bunch of races....11th.....14th.......14th....6th.....6th........from 100M to 250M...So I said to myself,he had YB`s that flew better,OR ??.....The guy says he will not be flying OB`s next year,that`s the only reason he`s selling his YB`s... So I went on the AU site and looked his race results up...
> COULD NOT FIND A #196 on any race report sheet...The guy had a couple of other birds that flew well....Two "Grizzles"....He also had #147 & #148 for sale,who are full brothers to #196...#147 scored 2 times,but was a Grizzle on the race report...On his IPigeon picture,#147 was NOT a grizzle....
> The thought here by Alamo is,if you are buying birds on any Auction site,if the guy says this bird WON,or placed WELL,you want to see the Race Report Sheets....If The bird is bred for stock,and not flown,then you have to go by if you trust the seller......Alamo


I don't know if you know, but this Gary person who he says is not racing this year also if my memory is correct, is the given name to 'BUCK". Gary Lane!!!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

So if anyone is buying on Ipigeon they should be doing their homework.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I did not post it but I saw a pedigree last week on an auction site that had a gran dam hatched after the dam. It's crazy out there.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

The guy selling this bird on iPigeon (Autry Loft) is not the one that flew it. If you look, he has a lot of birds for sale on iPigeon that he appears to have purchased elsewhere. A while back he had a white on there for sale that he claimed to be a Delbar. I looked at the pedigree that was posted and it was supposedly out of a pair of birds that I own! I notified him and he told me he bought the bird from a good friend and basically told me to "mind my own business". I also notified the auction and they didn't take the bird off. The saying "Buyer Beware" rings true.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't intend to infer anything towards Autry Farms.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

orock said:


> So if anyone is buying on Ipigeon they should be doing their homework.


You are correct about doing your homework, or to be certain, buy direct from breeders who have a solid reputation.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I also did research regarding the race results for this bird, but couldn't find any on the ARPU site. The mileages for the races weren't consistent with the club that the band shows. There is the possibility of the birds being in one lofts, but the distances didn't match any of the one loft events which I checked.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

AU 2011 GV 196BCWFC.....Does not show up by any loft in the Combine Results.....Yes,he could be flying in another club,not with this combine...But,how come the guy selling him,doesn`t SAY SO ???

AU 2011 GV 147 GRZ.... Shows up (2x)in the results,Flown by Stanley Johns....The problem again is,the bird on IPigeon GV #147 is NOT a GRIZZLE...According to the Auction,#147 is a SILVER....

I don`t care who`s flying the bird,how come the birds do not match up to the picture on IPigeon ?? We as possible buyers,have to go by BAND #`s....There is only ONE 2011GV147...
If I`m looking at a picture,that is ALL I can go by,if I was looking to make a purchase...Alamo

PS:#196 BCWFC is a nice looking bird...$300 starting bid...But where`s the RACE RESULTS,showing what the bird did ??


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds way too fishy for me. How can you put up public information like that and expect people to believe you, let alone spend a lot of money on. Those kind of people should be completely banned from the AU, IF, or any other national pigeon organization. They will only give the sport a bad name and a black eye.

Persons who witness this should report it to the website and let the administrators deal with them.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

And as far as Fred not taking the bird off of Ipigeon, he cannot do that, as he has no way of knowing that a possible fraudulent transaction may take place without solid proof.


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I understand your frustration Alamo. I see it every week on the various auction websites. Pedigrees that don't match and picture that aren't even of the right description. I have e-mailed a few of them before and the textbook answer is "Oh I must of posted the wrong one." To be honest, I put a lot of birds for many various members both in our state and in my club. I always verify that the information I put on is correct. If there are any fraudulent mistakes then your reputation would be put in jeopardy, like in this case. Once your credibility is gone, you mind as well quit marketing because our pigeon community is a pretty close group. I am not defending everyone who posts birds for sale but I am just saying from a person who posts birds all the time on both pigeonauctions.com and ipigeon.com, I really do think we as (sellers) need to inform our buyers better. I always get e-mails from potential buyers and always respond back to them in a timely matter. I really don't buy a bird online myself because personally I believe if I'm gonna pay money for it, I should of handled the bird myself and liked it. I use photoshop also but only to enhance the photo not the bird. I always wondered how those PIPA birds looked so good. Shoot I sold some for a guy last year and the birds looked like ferals or commies compared to their PIPA pictures but I guess thats another story in itself.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The info that gets posted on the AU web site is only as good as the race sec doing the posting. For several years our race sec only posted the races that he and his friend won as they were selling birds and it looked better for them. Now I'm the race sec and haven't posted our results for a few years just to make him mad.lol I'm not sticking up for the guy on Ipigeon just pointing out that things are not always as they seem.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> The info that gets posted on the AU web site is only as good as the race sec doing the posting. For several years our race sec only posted the races that he and his friend won as they were selling birds and it looked better for them. Now I'm the race sec and haven't posted our results for a few years just to make him mad.lol I'm not sticking up for the guy on Ipigeon just pointing out that things are not always as they seem.
> Dave


I have never been involved with racing with a club, but there seems to be a lot of devious behavior in some of the clubs. Kind of reminds me of some of the corruption that used to abound in the Teamster's Union. Another reason to just compete in one loft races.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

For the most part our club has a lot of fun we only have one person that likes to make waves. You miss out on the club picnic in the spring, the BBQ's we have during the summer, the Christmas party/awards party. We do not have any $$ races and we only bet a buck or 2 on a race, that keeps it just for fun. Now if I could teach a few members to play chess it would be perfect.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> For the most part our club has a lot of fun we only have one person that likes to make waves. You miss out on the club picnic in the spring, the BBQ's we have during the summer, the Christmas party/awards party. We do not have any $$ races and we only bet a buck or 2 on a race, that keeps it just for fun. Now if I could teach a few members to play chess it would be perfect.
> Dave


You have a good point. I guess I was just looking at it with a negative perspective. The ones that make the waves need to go on a one way ride to the desert, he he!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The wave maker in our club is just mad cause he will never get champion bird or champion loft. He does not think a young bird should fly past 200 mi and old birds should not go past 400 mi, if you don't fly all the races you get beat out on points.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> The info that gets posted on the AU web site is only as good as the race sec doing the posting. For several years our race sec only posted the races that he and his friend won as they were selling birds and it looked better for them. Now I'm the race sec and haven't posted our results for a few years just to make him mad.lol I'm not sticking up for the guy on Ipigeon just pointing out that things are not always as they seem.
> Dave


I wondered why I didn't see any of your club results. Guess that explains it. Stay warm!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll start posting them on the AU web site next year I would like to look up our results also.
Dave


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I have never been involved with racing with a club, but there seems to be a lot of devious behavior in some of the clubs. Kind of reminds me of some of the corruption that used to abound in the Teamster's Union. Another reason to just compete in one loft races.


I've had experiences before that have given me the same kind of feeling. About a year ago, an older guy in our federation asked if I would let some of my guys join his club. My first thought was that I should help out. But when I rethought it over, it sounded like this guy wanted more club members to join his club to boost up his numbers. I believe he had three active members at the time. I told him that it's not my decision or my place to tell some of my club guys to go join his club. He has to do the recruiting himself. 

I guess club drama and corruption is drawing people to more one loft races. But even in one loft races, there is also drama. Either way, drama is everywhere. It's a good thing there are more honest people than dishonest people in our sport.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Raced with a AU club here in WVa for the first time..Never had so much fun,and I didn`t even win any YB races....Could you imagine how giggly & wiggly I would be if I won a race ??? I could imagine !! I`m praticing my "Won A Race Dance" right now !!Alamo


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Better be careful Alamo, they might fine you for excessive celebration.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow !!!! I fgorgot about that...Ah Shucks !! What could the penelty be ?? Alamo


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe a couple of wing slaps from a giant runt.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

a week ago or so he had a full sibling to the 2010 au winner and i checked the au race result and it was his bird. 

so...yea.

maybe some are legit.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Just looked on IPigeon...Bird #147 & #148 have been taken off the Auction..Maybe somebody told him his results are all wrong....Wonder why #196 is still for sale with the wrong results & color of the bird ?? Alamo


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Just looked on IPigeon...Bird #147 & #148 have been taken off the Auction..Maybe somebody told him his results are all wrong....Wonder why #196 is still for sale with the wrong results & color of the bird ?? Alamo


I wouldn't be surprised if Fred contacted him and pointed out the descrepancies in the listing.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Not to hijack this thread...but MAN are there some nice pigeons on the auctions right now, makes me wish I was ready to jump back in.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Ganus has one that the starting bid is $10,000.00.......Somebody put a bid on it...NOT ME...
#1)I don`t care for his birds...#2)My wife would kill me...#3)I would have to be crazy to buy ANY pigeon for that kind of money...#4)We only basicly fly for fun here,so,No need to spend anywhere near that kind of cash for a bird.....Alamo
#1) = He only has birds that will do good in One Loft races,and Futurities...You hardly ever hear of anyone doing well in Long Distance OLD BIRD RACES,with his stuff !!!I don`t send birds out to One loft races...Don`t care for them....Hardly send any out for any Furturities either...If I know someone who is a handler,I send a bird or two...That`s it....Alamo


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Ganus has one that the starting bid is $10,000.00.......Somebody put a bid on it...NOT ME...
> #1)I don`t care for his birds...#2)My wife would kill me...#3)I would have to be crazy to buy ANY pigeon for that kind of money...#4)We only basicly fly for fun here,so,No need to spend anywhere near that kind of cash for a bird.....Alamo
> #1) = He only has birds that will do good in One Loft races,and Futurities...You hardly ever hear of anyone doing well in Long Distance OLD BIRD RACES,with his stuff !!!I don`t send birds out to One loft races...Don`t care for them....Hardly send any out for any Furturities either...If I know someone who is a handler,I send a bird or two...That`s it....Alamo


I fly against some pretty stiff competition and I feel like I hold my own against the big boys most of the time. I just have to get a lil more consistent I still get those off races here and there. But I think thats more my fault then my birds and I've never spent more then 150 for a bird. I've done it 3 times the first 2 were at my clubs LBR Auction sombody sent me birds for the race and I was kinda obligated to buy them and thats what they went for and the other time was last month at my clubs Great South Bay Classic top bird auction. I paid 150 for the 3rd place bird but I didn't buy her for that race I bought her because she had done good during the season including a win in the first race. So I figured 150 for a winner was worth it. But my pint is you don't need to spend a fortune to be able to compete with the big boys.

As for Ganus I have a 1 bird that I know is down from his stuff but I got him at an auction that a guy was selling a team of late hatches that he bred out of all his breeders he bought from Ganus. I've bred multiple diploma winners out of him and his daughter bred me a Hall of Fame bird this past YB season. He's got Hollywood, IKON, Super Crack 699, and Celeste on his pedigree. 

At that same auction I picked up three birds he had that were down from OHF stuff mostly Dream Boy and EuroStar blood. Two of them have bred me have each bred a 1st place club champion bird in YB's and another has bred multiple diploma winners. The other has been a dud so far after 3 years in the beeding loft. But I'll give him one more try with another mate since his sister has bred me one of the Club champs. 

As for the long races the babies out of them made it back from the 500 just not in good time but I suck in the 400's and 500's anyway. I really don't pay enuff attention to them. Plus since there's only one of each here it doesn't pay to keep to many long distance birds birds.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

A member of this forum gave me two babies last spring whose parents were from Ganus. They were by far and away my best birds against some other pretty well bred birds. I think they are bred for the specific market of producing winners in the YB distance races.....and certainly matching the goal. I wouldn't hesitate to buy birds from him ...haven't reached the stage where I could justify the really big numbers though. The middle distace races are what appeal to me at this point though I really admire the long flyers.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Raftree3....You made a great statement.....Ganus breeds for Middle Distance winners,in YB`s races...They are NOT long distance birds...BUT,like Pigeon0448 said,they can fly 500 miles....If the race has a fast speed 1400ypm and up,they could win...And if the loft owner isn`t to lazy(Walter) hahahahahaha!!! They can win at the combine level in the 500 mile also....I just can`t see spending so much money for birds,when you live in an area where,there are no BIG TIME $$ RACES,that you can fly your own birds in...Walter lives in New York...If I still lived in NYC,I would go out and buy the best I could afford....Alamo


----------



## Autry Farms (Jan 4, 2012)

Alamo said:


> A guy on there trying to sell birds....He says 2011 GV 196 BCWFC has scored in a bunch of races....11th.....14th.......14th....6th.....6th........from 100M to 250M...So I said to myself,he had YB`s that flew better,OR ??.....The guy says he will not be flying OB`s next year,that`s the only reason he`s selling his YB`s... So I went on the AU site and looked his race results up...
> COULD NOT FIND A #196 on any race report sheet...The guy had a couple of other birds that flew well....Two "Grizzles"....He also had #147 & #148 for sale,who are full brothers to #196...#147 scored 2 times,but was a Grizzle on the race report...On his IPigeon picture,#147 was NOT a grizzle....
> The thought here by Alamo is,if you are buying birds on any Auction site,if the guy says this bird WON,or placed WELL,you want to see the Race Report Sheets....If The bird is bred for stock,and not flown,then you have to go by if you trust the seller......Alamo


I would like to apologize for not enough information. It was Metro club Memphis Tn. The G&V banded birds were raised and raced by Gary Gasaway. He is the president of the metro club and has won more than most. Last year $16000 in the AU race as well as money winners in the CBS races, see links below.

The reason these birds are for sale is due to him not being able to fly OB's so most of what is for sale are his race birds, some of the CBS birds were his breeders that he replaced with offspring that won for him. 

I had left out the & symbol between GV. I have now fixed that on IPIGEON. 

Wes Autry
www.autryfarms.com

_______________________________________________________________________________
11/11/2010 07:00
326 Pigeons
192 Pigeons Arrived
1 AU-10-G / V 94 12:59:52,31 METRO RPC METRO RPC 
http://www.2010auconvention.com/race-results

11-19-10 Gary Gasaway for winning 1st place AU Convention bred out of CBS Janssens & Pedro Montalvo for winning 2nd and 6th in the AU Convention race with CBS bred birds. 
http://www.cbspigeon.com/results/white/clientresults.html


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

As race secretary of my club, a lot of the color and sex information is never correct for the birds that show up on the race report. If you have a champion bird of distinction for that season, make sure your secretary updates that information for you - because that could potentially cause problems down the line....


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

irishsyndicate said:


> As race secretary of my club, a lot of the color and sex information is never correct for the birds that show up on the race report. If you have a champion bird of distinction for that season, make sure your secretary updates that information for you - because that could potentially cause problems down the line....


I too do the computer work for my club and alot of the time ppl have the wrong info on the chips. And with hundreds of birds each week in the races I can't check to see if all the info is right. So I just go with what come out on Winspeed.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm the race sec of our club and if there is a problem with a bird I think the owner should bring it to my attention. They send a list of the birds 2 weeks before the race season and it doesn't take much to change things if they tell me. 
Dave


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Old Autry Farms is at it again....Bought a Skylake Janssen pigeon #566 for $60.00...He has it for sale NOW for $100.00 on IPigeon...This guy is a real winner !! If anyone buys anything from this guy,he/she should be checked for loose brains.....Alamo


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Alamo said:


> Old Autry Farms is at it again....Bought a Skylake Janssen pigeon #566 for $60.00...He has it for sale NOW for $100.00 on IPigeon...This guy is a real winner !! If anyone buys anything from this guy,he/she should be checked for loose brains.....Alamo


Guess I'm not sure what's wrong with trying to make a buck? Everyone had the same chance to buy it for $60.


----------



## Autry Farms (Jan 4, 2012)

Well Alamo, your showing just how intelligent you are here lol. Purchase price $60 + Shipping $50 + Relisting fee $33 = $143. It is listed for $100, I’m losing money but why does that bother you so much that you want to act like you are in high school and try to start rumors? Not that it is anyone’s biz but when I get a bird in and it is not exactly what I was looking for I sell it, it’s a good thing to be picky, you might win more if you were.


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

Ooouuuuccccchhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nick80 (Jan 26, 2012)

raftree3 said:


> Guess I'm not sure what's wrong with trying to make a buck? Everyone had the same chance to buy it for $60.


I'm not sure either


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Seems like you buy 100`s of birds....Do you keep any,or do you just resell them to make money ?? Maybe you should just VISIT some great lofts,and handle the birds...Think of all the shipping money you will save...And you might go home with some good birds to boot...I would prefer to Handle the pigeons,before I buy them...Then again,I`m not interested in STICKING someone with a worthless bird,that I don`t feel good enough about it to keep it...Case in point...Purchased a $500 Hofkens YB a few years ago from CBS....Bred it to 3 different hens,of VG quality....The cock produced nothing....I didn`t put him up for sale on IPIGEON,or on any other site...I didn`t give him away,or sell him locally...I got him and let him go at my loft...He flew away,and GOOD RIDDENS to him....*Bet you will not do that !!!*

PS)Instead of trying to STICK a worthless pigeon to somebody,and make money on it to boot,send the peice of crap to the guy who sold it on IPigeon...Maybe PEOPLE on this site,and MYSELF will RESPECT you for it !!!!


----------



## Autry Farms (Jan 4, 2012)

I do not buy 100's of bird but if I did what concern would it be of yours? that sounds like jealousy coming out. I have 4 loft’s not that it is of any concern. 

You seem to have a problem with paying attention, or at least understanding what you read. I didn’t say anything about the bird not being nice, or it being of poor quality, if that were the case I would just pull its head off. 566 is a very nice bird from a great breeder but he does not match the hen I was hoping to mate him with, it is that simple.

It is funny how simple minded people think, how they try to start rumors, how they try to twist others words in to something they were not, you have presented a good example of this.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

For what its worth, I bought a bird from Autry Farms and feel that I got a good deal. The bird arrived on time and was very healthy....nice bird until a raccoon got ahold of it


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

STR...Was the bird bred by Autry,or a retread he didn`tr like ???

Old Autry,if your such a nice guy,why don`t you sell the birds you bought for what you paid ?? You want to STICK you shipping cost to me,or the rest of the guys on here and elsewhere....The least you can do is list the bird for your BID money,and not look like your a RESELLER !!!

I don`t have to be jealous of any man....I married the woman of my dreams 41 years ago !!!


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I will give 60 for that 709 bbsplash cock wow what a great looking bird!


----------

